# RO water going stagnant?



## Emyr (24 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I have recently started using RO water in my 60L. I was planning on buying 100L of RO water in containers so that I wouldn't have to keep going back to the shop. However my LFS told me that RO will go stagnant after about a week and so is no point in keeping that much is best to keep coming into the shop for he fresh RO. He said that if you put a powerhead in the containers then it would be fine. Thoughts, suggestions? does it really go stagnant that quickly?

Thanks.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Aug 2011)

I've used a water butt to store my RO water in and never had problems using it in planted tanks and delicate soft water and Tangyikan Cichlids.  If you're worried then stick an airstone in the days before you use the water to stir it up and test for ammonia maybe, but I wouldn't expect a problem in a clean container.


----------



## chilled84 (24 Aug 2011)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've used a water butt to store my RO water in and never had problems using it in planted tanks and delicate soft water and Tangyikan Cichlids.  If you're worried then stick an airstone in the days before you use the water to stir it up and test for ammonia maybe, but I wouldn't expect a problem in a clean container.



If all else fails keep it moveing 24/7


----------



## Emyr (24 Aug 2011)

I thought it would probably be fine. I have an old pump that I may just put in the canister to keep the water moving. Thanks guys.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2011)

LFS just want you back as they know how little will power we all have for spanking money on aquariums


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Aug 2011)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> LFS just want you back as they know how little will power we all have for spanking money on aquariums



Yeah. I was told the same thing once but it was two weeks in my case. Ignored them.


----------

